# First Digital Betta



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

I tried to go for more of an abstract, watercolor look. It turned out okay, not entirely pleased, but for my first digital drawing of a betta, I'm satisfied. What do you guys think?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I think it is very unique and different. I actually love how you made it. ^_^ it looks amazing!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I love how this look!
*o*


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you, guys!


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Cool! Would you be willing to do my profile picture?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You are waaay better than me! look at mine!


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

too cute an too funny XD


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

Ah, you guys are too kind! <3

Fishfriend: Sure! If you send me a good picture(with colors and everything), I can get started on it! 
Perry: Don't worry! It all takes practice! I've been doing art for about 10 years; it takes time!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

It's really neat.


----------

